# Was I banned....



## CuongNhuka (Dec 8, 2009)

From the sub section Bob made for his random musings? Cause I don't see it on the forum home page anymore, kind of like how I don't see the Study which I know I'm banned from.


----------



## MJS (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes.  If Bob doesn't chime in here, contact him via PM.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't care enough to PM him. I'm just kind of irritated that I was banned from a sub section without being told about it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 8, 2009)

As per Hosted Forum policy, access to the Hosted areas is at the discretion of the section's owners.  As owner of that section, it's my choice who has access.  After a couple of our exchanges there, I choose to remove your access.


----------

